# Combining O27 and O gauge track?



## ljc (Feb 28, 2013)

I am building a Polar Express layout. I am using O gauge track from my original 50's train. Actually will be doing a two train layout, one on the flat bed and then the Polar Express climbing the hill and traveling on an upper level platform. I needed additional O gauge track to complete the layout. I purchased track that was listed as O gauge on Ebay but when it came it was actually O27 gauge. My question is if I combine the two types of track using the O27 for the mountain climb (which radius wise would actually be better), can I use an 022 switch with the O27 track if I raise it to the same heights. And will their be any "derailing" problems with the Polar Express train on the O27 track on the mountain layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What I do when connecting O27 to O31 track is to pound the larger pin into the O27 rail and use track pliers to shape the rail around it. Then you'll also have to shim up the O27 to be level with the O31.

I've never connected O27 directly to the 022 switch, but I would assume it wouldn't be a major issue.

Truthfully, for climbing a grade, and making a 27" diameter curve, that might be a challenge for the locomotive if it has any sort of decent sized consist. The tighter diameter curves introduce more drag on the locomotive and cars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to the site.

They do sell pins for hooking O to O/27.
Or you can make some out of nails.

I think you would be better off going all O if you can, and sell the O/27?


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

The Polar Express does run on O27, but I would hesitate to combine elevation with O27 curves. It's difficult to climb, and difficult to navigate O27, so doing both is doubly difficult.

If there's no other way to get it to fit, I would get some O27-profile O54 curves, then go half straight-O54-O27-O54-half straight instead of straight-O27-O27-straight to get around a corner. The gradual transition from O54 to O27 is much easier.


----------



## ljc (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Sounds like I may be better off trying to stay with all O gauge as I originally wanted to do and thought I was doing. This will be a permanent display so I would like it to be as stable as possible and that was my concern with the O27 lighter track.
Again thanks for the help, there may be more questions coming since this is my first attempt at a layout for some 25 years or so. Doing a 4X12' display with two trains, one in a figure eight on the first level and then the PE around the outside of the first level and then climbing the mountain to a second level running the length of the platform with a turn a round at the opposite end. We will see how it goes, have already spent many hours and days planning the layout and building the platform now doing the track layout and creating the mountain. Thanks again. ljc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't be a stranger, lots of experience here to assist you along the way.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You can find "O" scale track bargains on Ebay if you don't mind doing some cleaning of the track. Many times you will find a package with track, switches and uncouplers. Don


----------

